# Assorted Fingertricks for F2L "Piston" Case



## teller (Feb 27, 2011)

_This is for CFOP F2L_






*(F U R U') R' F' (R U' R')

z U' R' U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U

R2 U2 R U R' U R2

z U2 (R2 U') (R' U R' U2)*

Cute, and fun to execute. If you find that these mess with your look-ahead, don't throw the baby out with the bathwater--they are still viable for final pair dismount. I use them.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah I remember you trying to teach ryan a fingertrick for this case and hes like "oh um..I just use this fingertrick...*does it*..I can sub 1 it"

Nice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 27, 2011)

.7 it *

Your fingertricks are insane, even more so IRL.

I do like your first F2L case you show, you can get it in there faster than me that's what she said . Might try the fingertrick out tomorrow.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2011)

Those are so sexy, I understand your signature now ^^
I used to use the optimal alg, but I didn't like the lack of lookahead (afaik the 3rd alg is optimal)
Now I use (most of the time);
y' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
I use a few random tricks for this case here and there, but usually I use this.
I prefer the mirror;
(U) R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
I'm messing around with the multislotting options with your algs.


----------



## teller (Feb 27, 2011)

@Reese bros: Sometimes raw TPS kills it. My way is not always the fastest--take 'em or leave 'em if they fit your style!


----------



## teller (Feb 27, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Those are so sexy, I understand your signature now ^^
> I used to use the optimal alg, but I didn't like the lack of lookahead (afaik the 3rd alg is optimal)
> Now I use (most of the time);
> y' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
> ...


 
In a contest between the tortoise and the hare, multi-slotting will wiin the day with reduced move-count.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 27, 2011)

For (F U R U') R' F' (R U' R'), do you also suggest the mirror, (B' U' R' U) R B (R' U R)?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 27, 2011)

Why didn't you type it as (F U R U' R' F') (R U' R')?
It's just easy OLL and insert. I would just do the normal fingertrick though, you sorta take some time to reposition your hand with your fingertrick.


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 27, 2011)

thank you so much, that case used to take a lot of time for me


----------



## theace (Feb 27, 2011)

I SO TOTALLY need to learn better fingertricks. Mine suck to the point that I can't even call them fingertricks!


----------



## teller (Feb 27, 2011)

qqwref said:


> For (F U R U') R' F' (R U' R'), do you also suggest the mirror, (B' U' R' U) R B (R' U R)?


 
That's an awkward spot, I don't have anything for it. I probably should make something...

If I came across that in a solve, I'd probably *y R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 27, 2011)

I like this, especially z U' R' U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U

Another one to possibly add to your list is this one. I got the idea for it from Andrew Kang:
R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R' U R

Yes it's a lot of turns, but if you execute the very last U turn by pulling with your right ring finger, then the TPS is very high. I'd say it at least averages out to approximately the same time as most "normal" algs. Plus it's very fun to execute since the TPS is so high


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 27, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Another one to possibly add to your list is this one. I got the idea for it from Andrew Kang:
> R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R' U R


 That's pretty nice but wouldn't it be better to just do R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' *R2' U2 R*?

edit: eh I just realised both the algs solves the mirror case not the one in the video


----------



## teller (Feb 27, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Another one to possibly add to your list is this one. I got the idea for it from Andrew Kang:
> R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R' U R
> 
> Yes it's a lot of turns, but if you execute the very last U turn by pulling with your right ring finger, then the TPS is very high. I'd say it at least averages out to approximately the same time as most "normal" algs. Plus it's very fun to execute since the TPS is so high


 
I just tried it--that's pretty slick! Thanks!


----------

